
An integer formula for Fibonacci numbers (2015) - slbenfica
https://blog.paulhankin.net/fibonacci/
======
grenoire
Now you're really gonna' piss the interviewers off!

[http://joelgrus.com/2016/05/23/fizz-buzz-in-
tensorflow/](http://joelgrus.com/2016/05/23/fizz-buzz-in-tensorflow/)

~~~
tobyhinloopen
Neat text. I'd be really impressed if I were to interview him, but then again:
I'd never ask someone to write a fizzbuzz... hmmm...

Edit: I actually tried a FizzBuzz myself and I actually like it. I get why
people were to ask it at interviews since it does require you to think for a
second (if you haven't done it before) so you can easily filter out people who
can't think

~~~
aldanor
Indeed, what's the point to ask someone to write a fizzbuzz when it's already
been done to the highest of professional enterprise standards! [1]

[1]
[https://github.com/EnterpriseQualityCoding/FizzBuzzEnterpris...](https://github.com/EnterpriseQualityCoding/FizzBuzzEnterpriseEdition)

~~~
jedimastert
I'm gonna need a write up. I've been looking at the code for 10 or 15 minutes
and I still haven't found "fizz", "buzz", or the number 100 anywhere in the
code. It's amazing.

~~~
conistonwater
I have no idea either, but those are "constants", and so it is only logical
that they belong in
com.seriouscompany.business.java.fizzbuzz.packagenamingpackage.impl.Constants
([https://github.com/EnterpriseQualityCoding/FizzBuzzEnterpris...](https://github.com/EnterpriseQualityCoding/FizzBuzzEnterpriseEdition/blob/f98ec95911ed319809e915754c872f90dc194408/src/main/java/com/seriouscompany/business/java/fizzbuzz/packagenamingpackage/impl/Constants.java)).

~~~
Sharlin
I think it’s really shortsighted to hardcode them statically into constants.
You’d have to build a completely new binary should the requirements someday
change! Obviously they belong behind a configuration interface, an instance of
which can then be dependency injected to places that need them. In this way
you can easily supply them from whatever source you like, such as a properties
file, XML document, a database or even a web service.

As it is now, 2/10 would not pass review.

~~~
oweiler
Sounds like Spring ConfigurationProperties [https://docs.spring.io/spring-
boot/docs/current/reference/ht...](https://docs.spring.io/spring-
boot/docs/current/reference/html/boot-features-external-config.html#boot-
features-external-config-typesafe-configuration-properties)

~~~
Sharlin
I'm utterly unsurprised.

------
nayuki
Another article on the HN front page also talks about computing Fibonacci
numbers quickly.

"Automatic Algorithms Optimization via Fast Matrix Exponentiation (2015)" ;
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17592359](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17592359)
; [https://kukuruku.co/post/automatic-algorithms-
optimization-v...](https://kukuruku.co/post/automatic-algorithms-optimization-
via-fast-matrix-exponentiation/)

------
user2994cb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11560122](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11560122)
and Paul Hankin has some more thoughts on the subject:
[https://blog.paulhankin.net/fibonacci2/](https://blog.paulhankin.net/fibonacci2/)

------
OscarCunningham
Discussion on Reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/910dlj/an_integer_for...](https://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/910dlj/an_integer_formula_for_fibonacci_numbers/?st=jjy6qdya&sh=15775854)

------
wnissen
Still looking at the formula and puffing my cheeks out in disbelief. Every
time I read it again it seems weirder. Bitwise and?

